# New Addition - Vintage Leonidas Chronograph



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I decided to go for this having seen it in a window the other week and experienced an OMG moment. Recently serviced and guaranteed 12 months from a really nice old-fashioned family jeweller in Norwich. I love the dial, which has a wonderful even patina. Movement is unsigned on the back, but comparison chez Ranfft shows up a Landeron 48. Keeping excellent time with the regulator bang in the middle, and chrono function working perfectly. Very pleased with this one!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Congrats! great looking vintage chrono, wear it in great health!

Cheers Martin


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very very nice!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hi,i have a Leonidas very similar to yours,although mine is a little more patinated.it has a landeron 48 movement..the hands on mine date it from the late 1930,s to the 1940's.i have tried to post a photo but having difficulty at the moment.they are very interesting watches to own.may you get much enjoyment from frm your new purchase,cheers..greasemonk


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks, chaps - it's settling in nicely and keeping very good time.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

That IS very nice - and very similar in style to my recently acquired Swiss Emperor. These older chronos have an elegance that's often missing from more modern designs. Enjoy!


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

A fantastic looking watch. As much as I do like some modern watches, there's just something about the character of older watches like this Leonidas which ooze a degree of character and class which is missing from today's watches.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

I agree, that is such a fine looking watch and just about the right size of case too. I wouldn't mind picking up such a piece myself.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hi managed to get a photo up at last,apologies for quality of pic ..


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

How lovely! With a telemeter, tachymeter and three-minute markers for timing phone-calls! Thanks for posting the pic! :thumbup:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

greasemonk said:


>


That strap looks great on that watch. I can't say I've seen one like it. Any idea what it is?


----------



## Timetraveller (Dec 16, 2013)

Thats very nice ,now i love old chronos much more than new to be honest -character and retro rules :thumbup:


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

thank you gentlemen for your kind comments about my old Leonidas.the strap was an ebay purchase item no 170952920629 not expensive but I thought it suited the character of the watch..cheers.greasemonk


----------



## abdelaboo (Dec 20, 2013)

very nice watch


----------



## abdelaboo (Dec 20, 2013)

i have dashboard chronographe , and i don't have information about this watch and about his price

look it in my link:


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

AVO said:


> (...) Very pleased with this one!


You're bloody well right - they don't come much nicer than this :thumbup:

Best regards

Tomcat


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

Fine watch.

Wayne


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

What a fine looking specimen, very similar to one that will fly acquired, I very much like them would love to be able to wear one.


----------

